# Pool question; instant conditioner



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Anyone know if this stuff should have a safety / tamper seal under the cap?

Bought two bottles today, neither had seals, both seemed less viscous than usual, and the CYA level didnt change at all.

I swear they always had seals before...


----------

